

Kissmetrics.com is down after the Berkeley security reports? - zengr
http://kissmetrics.com/

======
getsat
It's up, bro.

<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/kissmetrics.com>

~~~
zengr
Open the site once: <http://kissmetrics.com/>

"301 Moved Permanently"

~~~
getsat
Uh, yeah, they 301 the non-www version to the www version for SEO purposes.
This is standard practice. o_O

